
Technology news aggregrator of aggregrators - github-cat
http://www.pixelstech.us/application/techtrend/
======
jeffjose
Neat idea, but that font isn't suitable for any serious webpage. While we're
at it, the design could be much better. You/They have the right ideas with
quick switches in the form of tabs, but the whole thing could be polished a
lot more while retaining the original simplicity.

~~~
github-cat
Thanks for the feedback. This is a weekend project and it will be improved
along the way.

